# Jasper25



## Jasper25 (Feb 28, 2018)

In 2017, an Ames Triplex Machine tool was advertised for sale on this site. I would like to know if it might still be available. Please advise.


----------



## Jasper25 (Mar 14, 2018)

Following multiple email exchanges, I was able to ascertain that Sajo's Ames Triplex was sold in approximately March of 2016. Thanks for all of your help. Robert


----------



## Jimbojones (Mar 15, 2018)

The machine was advertised approx 1 year after it was sold...?


----------



## Jasper25 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jimbojones said:


> The machine was advertised approx 1 year after it was sold...?


Opps. Sorry, got the date wrong.


----------

